# Toilets! Good n' Bad



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

I have tried to carry out a search on here for any past discussions on this subject without much success  
I am useless at this so sorry for asking again BUT
I would like to read some comments on the subject of what are the best (or worst) toilet systems in motorhomes (Pusser you are banned from this one on account of I get distracted by your toilet escapades :lol: )

I'm particularly interested in finding the easiest to get at for cleaning and disposal of waste.
I think I know about the SOG system but its the actual loos and waste disposal I would like to hear about....That sounds so sick but sorry we all have to go don't we?

If you can offer any advice or re-direct me to previous postings I would be grateful.

Thanks...in err anticipation  

Maura :wink:


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

I have been averse to "messing" with such topics, leaving it all up to my good wife. Hoever with the modern "cassette system I have no problem at all.
(just make sure I have disposable gloves)

Just pop out the cassette, empty, swill, replace chem and pop it back.
simple and no mess or smell.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Loo*

Hi

A loo that is not that dirty is easiest to clean.

We had a rule on the tour coaches - "number ones only please"!.

Rapide561


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

We have a "black" holding tank that the loo empties into, under our RV which is simply great. No getting amongst the stuff involved here, just pull up over the dump point, pull out the hose and stick it in the drain, pull the lever and whoose.... Its all gone. Then you pull the lever for the "grey" tank and out comes all the water and washes out the hose for you. Simple and easy and you are more than 2 feet away from the business end!!!!!

Keith


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Hi Keith
Anyone on here who has followed my painful journey into buying a MH will know that my first love was a Roadtrek, quickly followed by a GWV and yes they also had a wonderful waste emptying system - we just couldn't afford to buy one in the end - but I do keep on going back and looking at them...sigh.

As for you Russell...with 2 big doggies like Oscar & Jenny I know you must have to get more involved with poo or should I say No.2's than you are letting on :wink: 

So are there no big winners overall then? All loos are the same? what about hese new ceramic type loos advertised in the mags surely they easier to clean. And waste disposal...chemicals or not. I don't like the thought of chemicals myself so what are the options??


Maura


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Loo*

Hi

fortunately Jenny and Oscar do not use the van loo - but cause other problems involving small black bags and red coloured litter bins!

LOL

Rapide561


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Maura,

I have one of these:
http://thetford.kpnis.nl/web/show/id=45213/langid=42

and one of these:
http://www.outdoorbits.com/product_info.php/products_id/26

and, um, use the loo to the full. No chemicals, no smells, natural or sickly perfumed, empty the cassette at a site/aire every few days or when you get home.

Not much else to say, really, as there's nothing else to think about. Clean it every so often. Put a bit of olive oil on the seal once in a blue moon when I'm in a fussing-the-van mood.

Oh, yes. Don't run out of loo roll.

I think you're getting to the stage I was after having to put MH purchasing plans unexpectantly on hold after moving house and the money disappearing. Researching the damned things ended up as an poor substitute for owning and using one, but better than nothing .....

Dave
PS Never saw what you did in Roadtrek and GVWs, though. Struck me as US inefficient internal design forced into a European-sized exterior. Worst of both worlds.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

We have the same as keith, a holding tank underneath, the use of chemicals does concern me, and I have been looking for an alternative.

At shepton we were talked in to a totally organic additive, you simply add it to the loo in the normal way, but it encourages the bacteria to flourish and consume all the nasty stuff, in doing so they give off CO2 which doesn’t smell, it’s the same principle as the SOG system

But as we are trying to reduce CO2 emissions is this such a good idea :? 

Olley


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Maura,

despite all the marketing fuss there are basically only two principles of motorhome toilets: Those with a small, transportable holding tank and those with a large, fixed holding tank. Both have their advantages and disadvantages, but in all cases it provides a certain olfactory challenge to empty them:

1. Small, transportable holding tank:
Brand names are e.g. "Porta Potti", "Cassette Toilet".
One disadvantage is that the tank is relatively small so it does not become too heavy to be carried if full. That reduces the average usage time to about 4-5 days per person, normal, healthy digestion provided. (So about 2 days if 2 persons use it.)
Another disadvantage is that it is essential to use either some kind of chemicals or an *active* toilet ventilation system like the SOG system, otherwise the pong will become unbearable. 
Main advantage however is that you are very flexible regarding emptying: On sites where the emptying point is mounted on a pedestal, as you frequently find France or Germany, you will have no problem with emptying. Especially if you don't use chemicals you can even empty your tank into any public toilet, which is very handy if wild camping in less motorhome friendly countries like UK

2. Large, fixed holding tank:
They look more like your domestic toilet. This kind of toilets was originally developed for boats, which means that the developers did not that much have the usually quite strict weight restrictions of a motorhome in mind. Which is one of their disadvantages. Some of them are equipped with a macerator which chops the more (or less...) solid components before they reach the holding tank, making it a bit easier to empty.
Another disadvantage is that you depend on large, dedicated ground sinks where you can drive over to empty them. Disadvantage, because only so many sites do cater for that kind.
This is however partially compensated by the larger volume of the holding tank, so that you do not need to empty it so frequently.

The flexibility at emptying with the possibility to use public toilets as a "fallback system" and the low weight are for me the reasons to vote for the portable tank solution together with a SOG system.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Boff with ARV's it almost mandatory to have a macerator and 30' of 1" pipe, if you want to empty your tank in europe without many probs.

One owner I was talking to had 120' of pipe, belt and braces man 8) 

Olley


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

kands said:


> pull out the hose and stick it in the drain, pull the lever and whoose.... Its all gone. Keith


 8O Unless of course the Hose has a leak or the Lever comes off in your hands. 8O :lol:

8) We have to agree with *Rapide561*. No solids. No problems. :wink:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

What's the problem with solids ? do you go on a liquid diet or what :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Toilets*

Hi

Whilst on about toilets, here is what I used to say to my clients who were travelling on the coach with me.

"Good morning etc etc etc welcome on baord the coach to Italy etc.

For your comfort we do have a toilet facility on baord. Please may I respectfully request that this facility is used only for number ones!

Also, gents, the coach toilet for you is like going to the cinema - you need to remain seated throughout the entire performance. Otherwise, if I go over a pot hole, you come out of the loo shaking your trouser leg and having banged your head on the ceiling

Also, some hooligan broke the toilet door lock last week. If you are using the loo, please will you sing quite loudly to let other passenger know the facility is in use!"

The number that would sing a song was unbelievable!

Rapide561


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Loo*

Hi

Can I ask the RV owners why you have to attach a hose and then empty the contents?

With the coaches, simply parked over the dumpit place, pull a lever and hey presto!

I do not have an RV but am "interested", given the similarity between the RV system and the coach

Thanks

Rapide561


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi 

RVs have the hoses attached permanently in order to reach dump points which you cannot drive over. 
They are kept stowed ready for use, all you do is pull the end out of the bottom of the locker and put it down the hole, pull valve and dump.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Rapide561
Our waste manifold outlet is in a belly locker 8O 8O 8O 
That is why there is a length of 3" hose connected to it so that the outflow can be directed away from the vehicle. If you park directly over a dump point you only need to pull out a short length of hose, enough to clear the hose tube itself.

Keith


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

johnsandywhite said:


> kands said:
> 
> 
> > pull out the hose and stick it in the drain, pull the lever and whoose.... Its all gone. Keith
> ...


Unless of course you miss judge exactly where the holding tank is in relation to your hose & it misses & gets your feet instead as happened to someone on an aire in France last summer. Ugh!!!

Motorhomer


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> RVs have the hoses attached permanently in order to reach dump points which you cannot drive over.


 8) Some do and some don't. Some are removed and a cap put in it's place. The Valves do tend to leak at times and it can be rather messy when the time comes to lift out the hose to put into the Sewer drain. JAT. :roll:


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Mines got a cap which you remove and then either fit hose or macerator, just a simple twist to lock on. No leaks so far JSW :lol: 

Olley


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

MOTORHOMER said:


> Unless of course you miss judge exactly where the holding tank is in relation to your hose & it misses & gets your feet instead as happened to someone on an aire in France last summer. Ugh!


I wonder who that was ...


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi jim if your waste pipe is permanently attached does this mean you cannot fit a macerator?

Olley


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Olley 

Sorry, I used the wrong word, mine comes off with a half turn, but it's normally kept on... and the hose snakes down an outlet under the locker with an end cap ready for deployment


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

We've always had 'fun' with this element of motorhoming! John regularly gets covered! 

Just this week we have had to replace the whole black & grey water sewer pipework on our 3 year old van - not good when you are on a cl with no facilities! 

The whole plastic set up had disintegrated but we have no idea why, it's housed in a locker so the sun cannot have perished it. 

We have a macerator but mainly use a blue large fiamma tote along thing. 

Be careful with the flexible hosing on your Rv's, saw John jumping around when ours split! at least it was our own 'stuff' A friend of ours made a mistake emptying his newly bought 5th wheeler then realised as he scooped up the mess it was from the previous owner!......... oh the joys......


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> MOTORHOMER said:
> 
> 
> > Unless of course you miss judge exactly where the holding tank is in relation to your hose & it misses & gets your feet instead as happened to someone on an aire in France last summer. Ugh!
> ...


Not us thankfully. The folk concerned were wearing sandals & shorts and my how she coud shreik. and shout. Wouldnt have like to be in his shoes

Twas one of those very large motorhomes so alot of sh*** & they didnt clear it up.

Motorhomer


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

I am always amused at folks reaction to dealing with the loo, it seems to come up in conversation/posts/jokes far more than I would expect....maybe it is a motorhoming thing ...maybe for some the trauma of dealing with it is just too much to bear so that is why they never "go" in the onboard loo. I imagine that a psychologist would have a field day sorting out the various hang ups some seem to have in using and dealing with the cassette.

IMHO.
Ok it is not one of the easiest or most enjoyable of jobs but it has to be done. Now some folk always use disposable gloves...and why not? Well one reason not to use gloves , disposable or otherwise is that it gives a false sense of safety and encourages the operative to be careless about what he/she touches. So do the job with your bare hands, sleeves rolled up and then wash off the outside of the cassette and then wash your hands with soap and water. Failing this an antiseptic wipe can be useful to clean your hands and the outside of the cassette.

Remember too that it is likely that not everyone who uses the disposal facility will have been as careful as you...so touching the tap, the flush lever or any other part of the installation will have probably transferred "something" onto your hands or gloves which will then be transferred onto the handles/cap of your cassette.

If you must use gloves please use disposable ones, only use the once and dispose of them safely. ....and then wash your hands ! 

Mike

P.S. ........I am not trying to "teach granny how to suck eggs"


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

billym said:


> The whole plastic set up had disintegrated but we have no idea why, it's housed in a locker so the sun cannot have perished it.


 8O Certain Disinfectants can effect the Plastic.

8) *spykal*. I have no problem (neither does Sandy) with emptying out waste of any kind. But there are reasons when Wild Camping of not doing other than Number 1's. It's easier to disperse with no solids or paper. Everyone has to go as they say. Not many like discussing it in public,. except when it's humorous or in a joke. All I will say is (or ask) when your kid's were babies and using disposable Nappies, Pamper's, call them what you will. How did you dispose of them? :wink:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"But there are reasons when Wild Camping of not doing other than Number 1's. ..... Everyone has to go as they say."

John,

Am I the only one who is intrigued by how you square this circle?

Dave


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

johnsandywhite said:


> All I will say is (or ask) when your kid's were babies and using disposable Nappies, Pamper's, call them what you will. How did you dispose of them? :wink:


Tell me? How do you dispose of Pamper's? I have been asked many, many times how we solve the problem. :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Oh, OK, see it now. In a bin.

Had to do that with toilet tissue on holiday in apartments when small-bore wastes were used, but as to anything else, fortunately that has been limited to nappies and dogs 

Dave


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

hello


When my daughter was in Greece last year there were notices in their rooms not to put any paper or other articicles down the loo but to use the bin provided. So where did it go then. presumably where all the other rubbish went.


Motorhomer


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Hello ...just logged (sorry) back on and caught up with postings on this indelicate subject.

Firstly - thanks to all who gave me the answers I was looking for. It has made up my mind and I agree that for us the cassette type with SOG will be the best option.

Secondly - Am I right in thinking all the replies came from you men???where are all the laydees? or is this a male preserve :wink: 

Last not definitely not least - I really cannot imagine having a MH and not using it err fully ...  Personally, I would have hated being on a coach trip and told please don't use the loo for anything other than a wee! Not than I am incontinent, but surely thats what a loo is for, and the odds are that the minute you tell people not to do something (they probably hadn't wanted to do anyway) they will instinctively now want to do the banned deed 8O

As always a great response so thanks to all who 'contributed' seems like we all learned something - and not a word from Pusser :lol: 

ps. I hate the modern invention that is disposable nappies and feel desperately sorry for all bin men everywhere who on collection day are met with the gut wrenching stink of 1 weeks baby cr*p. They must dread hot summer days or worse still a 2 week accumulation after Bank Holidays. It just isn't hygienic or acceptable in this day and age and why it is allowed is beyond me. We have no wheelie bins here either!!


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Mauramac

Emptying the toilet cassette it not a male preserve by choice but I have yet to see a lady standing in line to use the chemical disposal facility. Agree about the disposable nappies though, people seem to dump (sorry) them everywhere without thought or consideration for others.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

She does the food; I do the cr.p.

I know my place.

Dave


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> Hi Olley
> 
> Sorry, I used the wrong word, mine comes off with a half turn, but it's normally kept on... and the hose snakes down an outlet under the locker with an end cap ready for deployment


Do be carefull what you are saying S

LOL

Motorhomer


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

johnsandywhite said:


> billym said:
> 
> 
> > The whole plastic set up had disintegrated but we have no idea why, it's housed in a locker so the sun cannot have perished it.
> ...


So when you are wildcamping then JSW & only deposit the no 1's in the loo what do you do about the no 2s.

Motorhomer


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

brisey said:


> Hi Mauramac
> 
> Emptying the toilet cassette it not a male preserve by choice but I have yet to see a lady standing in line to use the chemical disposal facility.
> 
> ...


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Fair play to you Motorhomer, you seem to be my kind of gal


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

MOTORHOMER said:


> So when you are wildcamping then JSW & only deposit the no 1's in the loo what do you do about the no 2s.


 :? The question has already been answered in a previous post. :lol:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

johnsandywhite said:


> All I will say is (or ask) when your kid's were babies and using disposable Nappies, Pamper's, call them what you will. How did you dispose of them? :wink:


Sorry cannot comment.... ours grew up in Terry towelling.....no pampering for them....and yes we went camping and took the nappy bucket with us :lol:

The kids (by that I mean those having babies now) have it easy....but you are right about all those bags of baby sh**e just going into the landfill now along with tons and tons of properly disposed of Dog do do.

Mike


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

mauramac said:


> Secondly - Am I right in thinking all the replies came from you men???where are all the laydees? or is this a male preserve :wink:


I'm a lady (allegedly!) and _always_ do it and make a bit of a performance of it, but I wouldn't trust Ern to follow the excellent recommendations that Spykal gives above and I do! :roll:

As for the nitty gritty, we have a thetford cassette and have until now used the "blue stuff" - I'm just about to order some of the Biomagic stuff and try that.

-H


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

I empty our cassette and after reading some of the comments here I now know why I get some odd looks while doing it.

As for the objectionable nature of the task. Dealing with your own family's waste is easy. I spent most of my working life in hospital laundries and emptying a cassette is nothing compared with the state of the sheets from a geriatric hospital with doubly incontinent patients or a hospital for the mentally handicapped..
It often seemed to us that nurses much peferred patients to 'do it' in bed and then change the sheets than to bother with a bedpan.


----------

